# CFMoto UFORCE 800



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Sorta kinda shopping around kicking tires for either an atv or utv and ran across the CFMoto utv's
I've never heard of them, anyone have any sort of feedback?

Thanks


----------



## Wiredhernandez (Mar 6, 2005)

Lots of russian offroad videos with them.. Dont know anyone that owns one.. Over at Extreme offroad some of the staff use one to get around.. I would imagine they are decent but not so pupular around here...


----------



## Lab7 (Jan 9, 2014)

Not bad bikes if you just want something to fart around on. Not a lot of aftermarket parts/accessories for them though.


----------

